# portsnap fetch problem on 9.1-RELEASE-p10



## baddos (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm having an issue trying to do a `portsnap fetch`, not sure what the resolution is. It appears that maybe one of the ports .gz file it is trying to download is corrupt. I've removed the portsnap files and tag and tried again with the same result.

Here is the output:

`portsnap fetch extract`

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Tue Jan 21 16:03:32 PST 2014:
d281986cf46b35bcefb57bb9d6e3fcc7422d721bda6db3100% of   70 MB  469 kBps 00m00s
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Jan 21 16:03:32 PST 2014 to Wed Jan 22 11:27:24 PST 2014.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 22791 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....120....130....140....150....160....170....180....190....200....210....220....230....240....250....260....270....280....290....300....310....320....330....340....350....360....370....380....390....400....410....420....430....440....450....460....470....480....490....500....510....520....530....540....550....560....570....580....590....600....610....620....630....640....650....660....670....680....690....700....710....720....730....740....750....760....770....780....790....800....810....820....830....840....850....860....870....880....890....900....910....920....930....940....950....960....970....980....990....1000....1010....1020....1030....1040....1050....1060....1070....1080....1090....1100....1110....1120....1130....1140....1150....1160....1170....1180....1190....1200....1210....1220....1230....1240....1250....1260....1270....1280....1290....1300....1310....1320....1330....1340....1350....1360....1370....1380....1390....1400....1410....1420....1430....1440....1450....1460....1470....1480....1490....1500....1510....1520....1530....1540....1550....1560....1570....1580....1590....1600....1610....1620....1630....1640....1650....1660....1670....1680....1690....1700....1710....1720....1730....1740....1750....1760....1770....1780....1790....1800....1810....1820....1830....1840....1850....1860....1870....1880....1890....1900....1910....1920....1930....1940....1950....1960....1970....1980....1990....2000....2010....2020....2030....2040....2050....2060....2070....2080....2090....2100....2110....2120....2130....2140....2150....2160....2170....2180....2190....2200....2210....2220....2230....2240....2250....2260....2270....2280....2290....2300....2310....2320....2330....2340....2350....2360....2370....2380....2390....2400....2410....2420....2430....2440....2450....2460....2470....2480....2490....2500....2510....2520....2530....2540....2550....2560....2570....2580....2590....2600....2610....2620....2630....2640....2650....2660....2670....2680....2690....2700....2710....2720....2730....2740....2750....2760....2770....2780....2790....2800....2810....2820....2830....2840....2850....2860....2870....2880....2890....2900....2910....2920....2930....2940....2950....2960....2970... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 19829 new ports or files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 8fac2e18d4e41d4dc0f82569fc068b469f13c7d5d640bfc93fa66d47f51f602b.gz: No such file or directory
snapshot is corrupt.
```


----------

